# Amazon style tank and using almond leaves?



## Aquaman111 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello folks. I might setup another tank in the coming months. I spent most of not all of my time on the salty side, however, a while back shut down my tank as it was not for me.

I will be setting up a simple tank. Most likely a 90 gallon and with an amazon biotope. Sand bottom, wood and no plants. If I do plants it will be an Anubis which I can easily control and toss out should it not work.

I plan on using almond leaves and wondering what you guys have experienced. I plan on leaving them in the tank. Will they deteriorate on their own safely and cleanly? Or am I gonna have to spend time fishing out chunks of leaves? Issues with canister filters getting clogged ? Issues with a python hose? How will I clean it without sucking up sand and leaves clogging my sink and hose?

Im not lazy but I want a simple tank. The amazon seems to be right up my alley! I plan on using very dim lighting and hopefully that will cut down on algae. I had to shut down my freshwater tank as the stand and tank we're getting up there in age ans making me nervous . Also, My daughter wants more fish and figured I'll do this instead of planted again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

You should look into large pieces that release tannins as well. It will really help with the overall look

Buce520 sells a lot of tannins inducing little knick nacks likes cones and what not 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaman111 (Nov 6, 2017)

iamaloner said:


> You should look into large pieces that release tannins as well. It will really help with the overall look
> 
> Buce520 sells a lot of tannins inducing little knick nacks likes cones and what not
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip! I bought a crap load of catappa leaves on amazon for dirt cheap. Said they are cracked. So I got a huge box for $35. I hope it's not powdered leaves 

I want a good amount of debris but don't wanna crash the tank at the same time with PH. So I might run a little carbon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOOBIE (Nov 8, 2018)

I bought the same box off amazon about 3mths ago. they are still sittin in the box. no they wernt all cracked and crushed but they looked horrible and im afraid to use them. I get mine off pets and ponds. nice clean attractive leaves that leave a beautiful tea color in my tank. I leave mine in and pull out with tweezers after. the ones from pets and ponds melt away to the point that it leaves only the skeleton of the leaf which actually is very durable. I myself find about 1 leaf per gal works the best for me. my tap water is PH 7.0 to 7.2 constant. 1 leaf per gal brings my PH to 6.7.


----------



## FishNerd (Oct 13, 2017)

*Almond leaves aka Catappa leaves*

Sounds like a great project. I read an interesting article in Amazonas magazine about this topic. Besides the aesthetic value of the leaves and associated tannins; positive effects against fungal infections, bacterial infestation, ectoparasites, mucous membrane damage, and other injuries have been observed. But like anything these leaves need to be introduced into the aquarium in moderation. Because there is such a thing as Catappa extract toxicity.

The anti-bacterial properties have been studied. Achieving a bactericidal effect corresponds to at least 3 to 8 medium sized leaves per 25 gallons(100L) of aquarium volume. The author defines a medium sized leaf as 6.3-7.9 inches. Precise enough for you, haha..

The author goes on to describe studies focusing on catappa extract toxicity. He concludes that for disease prophylaxis catappa leaves are safe if you do not use more than 3 medium sized leaves per 25 gallons(100L) of aquarium water. With more leaves the germ-reducing effect increases, but so does the risk of damage to the fishes.

The article basically concludes that roughly 3 leaves per 25 gallons is a safe for the aquarium. Some other leaves you might want to consider adding in conjunction with the almond leaves might be dry walnut, birch, and oak leaves.

Hope this helps, if you're not subscribed to Amazonas magazine I would highly recommend it. Fantastic articles and a great resource for information about all aspects of the hobby.

The article i'm referring to is called, Catappa & Company: Terrestrial leaves to the aquatic rescue? It's in the May/June 2018 edition of Amazonas.

Have fun setting up the new tank. Hope this helps 

FN


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Aquaman111 said:


> I will be setting up a simple tank. Most likely a 90 gallon and with an amazon biotope. Sand bottom, wood and no plants. If I do plants it will be an Anubis which I can easily control and toss out should it not work.


How about floating plants? They don't need a lot of light, will help with keeping the water clean, and they don't get covered in algae.



Aquaman111 said:


> I plan on using almond leaves and wondering what you guys have experienced. I plan on leaving them in the tank. Will they deteriorate on their own safely and cleanly? Or am I gonna have to spend time fishing out chunks of leaves?


Almond leaves eventually deteriorate, but the "veins" can stick around for quite some time so hopefully you don't mind the look of them.



Aquaman111 said:


> Im not lazy but I want a simple tank. The amazon seems to be right up my alley! I plan on using very dim lighting and hopefully that will cut down on algae.


Dim light on a tannin-filled tank might not give you much to look at


----------



## Aquaman111 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hey guys! Glad to see this post is getting a little more notice! 

I missed out on a 90 gallon tank sadly, however, I found myself a 75 gallon. It's pretty much the same dimensions but a little less height which will work out better I think. Maybe. Can get some nice pieces of wood that stick out of the water 

I ordered my pendant lights that have a 0-100% dimming option which is nice. Ordered a Eheim pro 4 for $250! Couldn't believe the price! Figured I'd check my old source for salty stuff and voila! Cheaper then anywhere else!

I am currently debating on what sand to get. I don't want a deep sand bed. It's basically for looks and a little comfort for my future Cory's. Pool and play sand are tempting as aquarium sand prices are insane. Just scared to choose a cheap alternative lol.

As for the lights and floating plants I'm not sure that there will be enough to provide sufficient lighting. I will play with the settings and see what works best for the overall looks and functionality as I don't want a bright tank but I do wanna see the fish ha ha ba.

The recommendation for the amount of leaves is exactly the type of info I've been looking for! I will most defiantly have to look into that magazine!!!

Fish species I'm thinking are:

Bristle nose pleco

Tetras

Hatchet fish

Maybe a couple captive bred discus or 3-4 angelfish

That's pretty much it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

